# diagnostic test up coming



## 18903 (Sep 23, 2005)

hello my name is fayi am having 2 scopes done all in 1 day has anyone had these 2 procedures done?how did you deal with the crapping after your scope?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Pretty quick usually.


----------



## OppOnn (Jun 30, 2002)

I just had 2 procedures done in one day. A colonoscopy and an endoscopy.It was fine. In fact, I never knew - before, during or after - that the endoscopy had even taken place. I didn't even know my lipstick had been removed (I always wear a little, to cheer myself up, even before a procedure)I was out of it during the endo and remember my GI saying to me "look at the monitor, look at your bleeding ulcers" during the colonoscopy, I looked,didn't like what I saw although I thought it cool to see it, then he said, "now, I'm going to the rectum" but I had gone back to sleep before he got there.It was a breeze, or as my GI said before "a piece of cake" - I just wish he'd told me that before the actual time I was in the procedure room so I could have had some comfort level. But now you have.After the prep and the procedures I felt so good and clean and my bms were better that I am now thinking I'm going to get myself cleaned outonce a year, without the procedures.I walked home after my last colonoscopy (about 8 blocks) and walked a few blocks before the very latest 2 procedures at once (different facility, much further away) Felt fine. After about 45 mins in the recovery room.You'll be fine, too. Just don't get all anxious. Try to be calm.O


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I had both an upper endocsopy and a colonoscopy done at the same time, it wasnt bad at all. I didnt really notice any cramping afterward either and was glad to have gotten both over at once.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I had an endoscopy on it's own which was a piece of cake! I then a few years later had both done at the same time. I didn't have any cramping but I did have to visit the loo a couple of times after the procedure to get rid of the end of the prep from the colonoscopy. It wasn't painful like D from an IBS attack though. Good luck


----------

